# 2000 ft of 750 Mil Spec paracord



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

So I won 2nd place in the Survival Blog writing contest last month. I am now a lifetime Diamond Member of MyFrontSight in Nevada. (Cool but pretty useless.) Also an emergency kit, gift certificate to some solar stuff (very cool), and some other stuff. But the most exciting thing is two 1000' spools of this paragord stuff is on the way to the farm. One spool in mixed camo, the other in neon orange.

Now. I ask you folks. Just what does one do with 2000' of Mil Spec paracord? I see that I could make a hammock out of it but as the heat index here in Mississippi is about 115 or so, I have no desire to retreat to a hammock.

Thoughts?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Either go into business making these....









Or take up a new hobby....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You may not know what to do with it now but I guarantee you'll figure out all kinds of uses once you get it.

Carry some in get home bags or just in the truck for starters.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Marica

Excellent question,

What I would do is use the Paracord to string up confiscated cowbells from drunk Mississippi State Students after I bop them on the head to shut up their incessant bell ringing rituals at football games. :vs_box:

But that's just me. :vs_wave:

Your friend

Slippy! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Make stuff for the members of the armed forces over in the sandbox. Bracelets, pace counters.... you know, that kind of stuff.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I can tell you what not to do with it....

Do not let one side of the spool get broken off allowing the string to unspool from the end. 
Why: I have never seen the end of a spool of 550 cord in my 30+ year career...but I have seen a ton of mangled line bobbins I wouldn't touch.

Do not cut yourself dozens of dozens of 100 foot sections and wrap them up nicely for later use. 
why: You'll always need one more than you can ever find...it'll be a foot shorter than you actually needed.

Do not use it near high power lines...
Why: paracord becomes conductive at about 400 volts

Keep it away from kids and animals...unless you like rolling cord up.

I'd say make bracelets.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Sasquatch said:


> You may not know what to do with it now but I guarantee you'll figure out all kinds of uses once you get it.
> 
> Carry some in get home bags or just in the truck for starters.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Funny that you assume I have a truck. And you are correct, Sir.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Slippy said:


> @Marica
> 
> Excellent question,
> 
> ...


I take it you're not a State fan. Hummm. I am.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Old SF Guy said:


> I can tell you what not to do with it....
> 
> Do not let one side of the spool get broken off allowing the string to unspool from the end.
> Why: I have never seen the end of a spool of 550 cord in my 30+ year career...but I have seen a ton of mangled line bobbins I wouldn't touch.
> ...


Really? Conductive? You're funning me, right?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Marica said:


> Funny that you assume I have a truck. And you are correct, Sir.


Well, ya said farm so I took a stab.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

> Well, ya said farm so I took a stab.


Again, you are correct, Sir. Just your basic F150 crew cab littered with dog hair.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Marica said:


> Really? Conductive? You're funning me, right?


as in electric current will run through it and not only electrocute, but it also add insult to injury by melting that nylon outer sheathing to your skin.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> as in electric current will run through it and not only electrocute, but it also add insult to injury by melting that nylon outer sheathing to your skin.


Fluke 1507 megger, pumping 1052 volts through just a couple inches of 550 paracord. After 60 seconds (standard test for 1000v), it still tops the megger out at 11 giga-ohms. Essentially, it's not allowing any current through.









So either the 400v claim was done with cheap paracord (lots of 'filler' that may be conductive and isn't true, genuine 550), or paracord that intentionally has something in it that's conductive (GIOD, reflective threads, etc). Myth busted.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

It makes great work boot laces. They only last about 6 months or a year, but at the price, who cares?

The stuff is pretty stretchy. As I recall, you are located in New Jersey so you might consider making a slingshot to shoot all of the muslims back to New York...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I keep plenty of paracord on hand and in my trucks GHB's. It comes in handy at times. Don't buy the knock off crap.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Inor said:


> It makes great work boot laces. They only last about 6 months or a year, but at the price, who cares?
> 
> The stuff is pretty stretchy. As I recall, you are located in New Jersey so you might consider making a slingshot to shoot all of the muslims back to New York...


EE GADS, MAN! I'm in Mississippi!


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Prepared One said:


> I keep plenty of paracord on hand and in my trucks GHB's. It comes in handy at times. Don't buy the knock off crap.


The 750 mil spec I won is from Tough Grid. ?? mil spec means military specification, right?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The mil spec used for years was 550 Mil-Spec . 750 mil spec must be at least offered as a stronger version. I was unaware the military had issued a standard for it. 550 cord is said to have breaking strength, sometimes in excess of 550 pounds. 
Often lower quality commercial stuff is passed off as mil spec.

Just for a fun read.

http://paracord550milspec.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/MIL-C-5040H.pdf


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Just wanted to add, may not be applicable, but worked with hoists, both electric and mechanical had inspectors come in to certify them. They would check stuff like link stretch of the chain, etc. Bottom line due to liability all hoists of current manufacture, last 20 years, are proofed at 1 1/2 times rated capacity. Sort of like proof testing a barrel. They're good for way more. Explains why Mil vehicles look way over built.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Fluke 1507 megger, pumping 1052 volts through just a couple inches of 550 paracord. After 60 seconds (standard test for 1000v), it still tops the megger out at 11 giga-ohms. Essentially, it's not allowing any current through.
> 
> View attachment 99661
> 
> ...


Alright then bad dawg...go run you a line across a 1000 volts of "AC" an see if your still standing...big difference from AC to DC.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> Alright then bad dawg...go run you a line across a 1000 volts of "AC" an see if your still standing...big difference from AC to DC.


Yes. Huge difference between AC and DC.

1000 volts DC is *ALWAYS* at 1000 volts. AC ain't. It goes to 0 volts _120 times a second_.

Nice try. Please play again.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Marica said:


> The 750 mil spec I won is from Tough Grid. ?? mil spec means military specification, right?


I buy all my cord from the Army surplus and it is 550. Good strong cord. Not sure I have seen 750 but I think @Smitty901 gave you the dope on it. And yes, Mil Spec usually refers to a military specification. The military loves specifications. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Robert the Texan (Dec 16, 2016)

Marica said:


> So I won 2nd place in the Survival Blog writing contest last month. I am now a lifetime Diamond Member of MyFrontSight in Nevada. (Cool but pretty useless.) Also an emergency kit, gift certificate to some solar stuff (very cool), and some other stuff. But the most exciting thing is two 1000' spools of this paragord stuff is on the way to the farm. One spool in mixed camo, the other in neon orange.
> 
> Now. I ask you folks. Just what does one do with 2000' of Mil Spec paracord? I see that I could make a hammock out of it but as the heat index here in Mississippi is about 115 or so, I have no desire to retreat to a hammock.
> 
> Thoughts?


First of all congrats! Can you share what you wrote so I can read it?  But to your question. I use paracord all the time. Aside from having various lengths rolled up in my different bags, I use it to hang my shooting plates sometimes, I use it to secure certain lengths, by wrapping around another item that I may need, like a poncho or something to that effect, I've used it as temp guide wires on an antenna, I use paracord to hang small objects that I paint, like different AR parts, I've used it in an old apron that goes around the neck and back when painting or using chemicals, to a belt. I replaced the string in my sweat pants with paracord, if I need to tie something down in my truck I'll use paracord. Then there's all the cool stuff that's been posted. You can learn how to make paracord bracelets or whatever, (Although I am far too impatient for that.  There are really a ton of uses. Anytime I need to use cordage, I'll use paracord because I know it's breaking strength and it does take to knots quite well. I use it to wrap around the handle of hiking sticks, I wrap it around the grab handles on my bags. Oh yeah I've made more than one rifle sling out of paracord when the sling on my M4 or SBR has been damaged or otherwise repurposed.

ETA if you ever use a hiking stick and want to know how to make a paracord handle that will NEVER come off (Unless you purposefully remove it) let me know I can describe the process and throw a few pics in.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Robert the Texan said:


> First of all congrats! Can you share what you wrote so I can read it?  But to your question. I use paracord all the time. Aside from having various lengths rolled up in my different bags, I use it to hang my shooting plates sometimes, I use it to secure certain lengths, by wrapping around another item that I may need, like a poncho or something to that effect, I've used it as temp guide wires on an antenna, I use paracord to hang small objects that I paint, like different AR parts, I've used it in an old apron that goes around the neck and back when painting or using chemicals, to a belt. I replaced the string in my sweat pants with paracord, if I need to tie something down in my truck I'll use paracord. Then there's all the cool stuff that's been posted. You can learn how to make paracord bracelets or whatever, (Although I am far too impatient for that.  There are really a ton of uses. Anytime I need to use cordage, I'll use paracord because I know it's breaking strength and it does take to knots quite well. I use it to wrap around the handle of hiking sticks, I wrap it around the grab handles on my bags. Oh yeah I've made more than one rifle sling out of paracord when the sling on my M4 or SBR has been damaged or otherwise repurposed.
> 
> ETA if you ever use a hiking stick and want to know how to make a paracord handle that will NEVER come off (Unless you purposefully remove it) let me know I can describe the process and throw a few pics in.


Thanks! I'll post the links at the end of this. It got split into four parts (I think) and I don't get the copyright back until the end of this month.

So paracord it is! I did not know that the bracelets are intended to be functional. Wear a paracord bracelet, etc., and always have it on your person in case you need it. I though that was cool.

I do have several hiking sticks and would love to know how to wrap them. Thanks!

I gotta say, at first I clearly did not know what I was going to do with all of it. Now I wonder if I won't be buying more!

https://survivalblog.com/including-old-books-preps-part-1-marica-bernstein/

https://survivalblog.com/including-old-books-preps-part-2-marica-bernstein/

https://survivalblog.com/including-old-books-preps-part-3-marica-bernstein/

https://survivalblog.com/including-old-books-preps-part-4-marica-bernstein/


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Yes. Huge difference between AC and DC.
> 
> 1000 volts DC is *ALWAYS* at 1000 volts. AC ain't. It goes to 0 volts _120 times a second_.
> 
> Nice try. Please play again.


well I will say your partially right...and it is that pulse that causes the issue....I can play this game all day.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> well I will say your partially right...and it is that pulse that causes the issue....I can play this game all day.


And what part of physics means that 'pulse' will cause the issue?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> And what part of physics means that 'pulse' will cause the issue?


I had an old demo guy. SF engineer, trained in all the math...and I told him one day. I wouldn't do that if I were you cause the det cord will sensitize and possible go off on your next shot. He told me how stupid I was and explained the math t me...but I still made him cut the det cord from the spool and move the spool away from our bunker.

Second shot blew that det cord all the way up to were he cut it. and he said "Thats not supposed to happen"...I will tell you the same thing I told him. Once you've seen it cat....your an idiot if you try to explain it away. I've seen it exposed to 500 volts AC and I saw it arc and splatter melted vinyl all over the damn place. Want to tll me it didn't happen....ok. Want to tell me it can't happen....ok.... I'm just passing on some observations. You tell folks to use 550 cord as an insulator all you want....I won't.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> I had an old demo guy. SF engineer, trained in all the math...and I told him one day. I wouldn't do that if I were you cause the det cord will sensitize and possible go off on your next shot. He told me how stupid I was and explained the math t me...but I still made him cut the det cord from the spool and move the spool away from our bunker.
> 
> Second shot blew that det cord all the way up to were he cut it. and he said "Thats not supposed to happen"...I will tell you the same thing I told him. Once you've seen it cat....your an idiot if you try to explain it away. I've seen it exposed to 500 volts AC and I saw it arc and splatter melted vinyl all over the damn place. Want to tll me it didn't happen....ok. Want to tell me it can't happen....ok.... I'm just passing on some observations. You tell folks to use 550 cord as an insulator all you want....I won't.


Wait... what? You're comparing _detonation_ cord to _para_cord? That's like saying Play-Doh explodes because it looks like C-4.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Wait... what? You're comparing _detonation_ cord to _para_cord? That's like saying Play-Doh explodes because it looks like C-4.


Well my my little kitty cat....you sure are being an obstinate little Calico today aren't you. If you don't think I know the difference between para cord and det cord you don't know me. The point was simply one about people thinking they know better and me opting to er on the side of caution.

Now settle down there sunshine and play wit your mousey thing...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> Well my my little kitty cat....you sure are being an obstinate little Calico today aren't you. If you don't think I know the difference between para cord and det cord you don't know me. The point was simply one about people thinking they know better and me opting to er on the side of caution.
> 
> Now settle down there sunshine and play wit your mousey thing...


Translation: I got nothing.

Nothing wrong with playing it safe. But it's another thing to make unsubstantiated claims. And yes, some of us DO 'know better'. But good of you to play.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Translation: I got nothing.
> 
> Nothing wrong with playing it safe. But it's another thing to make unsubstantiated claims. And yes, some of us DO 'know better'. But good of you to play.


hmm...your the one doing tests with DC saying its AC and telling folks its all the same....I'm just saying what I know and have seen. Your trying very desperately to troll my little post and prove how much you know...and when that doesn't work you take a statement out of context, making an inference that is asinine, and then again trying to be the smartest kitty cat in the room. If there is anything shown in this series, its how much free time you have on your hand and a strong desire to be right. 
Does kitty need to be told "she's a good girl?" Ok. Your such a smarty kitty....c'mere....cliq...cliq...cliq.... come get some cat nip Sasha....cliq....cliq...cliq.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I knew right away...someone throws a big ball of string out into the forum.....that a real kitty cat would have to come out and play.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> hmm...your the one doing tests with DC saying its AC and telling folks its all the same....I'm just saying what I know and have seen. Your trying very desperately to troll my little post and prove how much you know...and when that doesn't work you take a statement out of context, making an inference that is asinine, and then again trying to be the smartest kitty cat in the room. If there is anything shown in this series, its how much free time you have on your hand and a strong desire to be right.
> Does kitty need to be told "she's a good girl?" Ok. Your such a smarty kitty....c'mere....cliq...cliq...cliq.... come get some cat nip Sasha....cliq....cliq...cliq.


Well, it's an open forum. You're more than welcome to submit your own evidence. Apparently, all you've got is the say-so of someone using det cord. Yet, all you can do is start bashing people.

Obviously you do not understand the fundamental differences between AC and DC, you don't understand amperage is still amperage, you don't understand the significance of a megohm meter.

I'm not taking ANY statement you made out of context. You stated that, above 1000 volts, paracord conducts current. I proved it doesn't. All you are capable of is attacking me. How petty of you. I have no need to display any 'strong desire to be right'. I prefer to present facts and the truth. Not innuendo and childish remarks.

I have no doubt you believe you're right. Now all I'm asking you for is to PROVE it.

Man up, grow a pair and try. I await with baited breath. Baited with cheese, of course.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Well, it's an open forum. You're more than welcome to submit your own evidence. Apparently, all you've got is the say-so of someone using det cord. Yet, all you can do is start bashing people.
> 
> Obviously you do not understand the fundamental differences between AC and DC, you don't understand amperage is still amperage, you don't understand the significance of a megohm meter.
> 
> ...


Well Back Pack....I'm just gonna end with the way I began. It is part of the SF training to understand that 550 cord becomes conductive at above 400 volts. Much like water becomes conductive at certain voltages. I threw out a safety statement, that unless your an idiot you wouldn't try to tie onto High Voltage power lines with para cord. You essentially came back and said naw...naw...nonsense DC is the same as AC...but let me leave you with this little point....

If the OP never tries to use paracord as a tie down to power lines above 400 volts, because I said its a bad idea then they will experience no negative effect if I am wrong. You on the other hand can get someone injured if you are wrong. So yes its an open forum...and you can try to disprove what I said all you want. Like I said before I'm telling you what I have seen, you can do your test and say what you want but how about just telling the OP something they can do with paracord that won't possibly get them hurt.

Back Pack Hack says its safe to use Paracord as an insulator.... OSFG disagree.... Now move on with your life lil kitty.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> ....nonsense DC is the same as AC...........


Well, no I didn't. Perhaps you should review the thread. Here, let me help you.



Back Pack Hack said:


> Yes. Huge difference between AC and DC.
> 
> 1000 volts DC is *ALWAYS* at 1000 volts. AC ain't. It goes to 0 volts _120 times a second_.
> 
> Nice try. Please play again.





Old SF Guy said:


> If the OP never tries to use paracord as a tie down to power lines above 400 volts, because I said its a bad idea then they will experience no negative effect if I am wrong. You on the other hand can get someone injured if you are wrong. So yes its an open forum...and you can try to disprove what I said all you want..


Which I have. But your ego won't let it go.



Old SF Guy said:


> Like I said before I'm telling you what I have seen, you can do your test and say what you want but how about just telling the OP something they can do with paracord that won't possibly get them hurt..


Um... again, I NEVER SAID THAT.



Old SF Guy said:


> Back Pack Hack says its safe to use Paracord as an insulator....


*Um, and once again.... I never said that. * I simply stated it doesn't conduct current. Now you resort to making claims about what I said due to your lack of reading skill.



Old SF Guy said:


> OSFG disagree.... .


That's fine. But you just can't prove it.



Old SF Guy said:


> Now move on with your life lil kitty.


Sure thing. I won't waste any more of the forum's bandwidth. You know what they say about arguing with an...... no, I won't say it.

Lesson for today: you may want to brush up on your reading comprehension skills.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK. I'm gonna weigh in - once.

I don't know the conductivity of paracord but I do know it can get wet/damp (water is pretty conductive) and it can get imbedded with filth which can be conductive.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Well, no I didn't. Perhaps you should review the thread. Here, let me help you.
> 
> Which I have. But your ego won't let it go.
> 
> ...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Marica said:


> EE GADS, MAN! I'm in Mississippi!


Of course. Real Southern Women drive trucks.
that's something Yankee men have a hard time with.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

@Back Pack Hack....meow....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You two kids are getting boring. When I say boring, I'm married. Give you a clue? Ain't been in a brawl in decades? Boring? Shut the hell up!!!


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Denton said:


> You two kids are getting boring. When I say boring, I'm married. Give you a clue? Ain't been in a brawl in decades? Boring? Shut the hell up!!!


No kidding. (Though disagree about marriage being boring. But let's not fight about it!)


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Well fellas... both of you are members at OTP meet there for the after sschool special. No crossing guards and no teachers to break up the fight. Besides I could use the free entertainment.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Here ya go boys made the thread just for you. https://theoutdoortradingpost.com/showthread.php?14432-Will-paracord-conduct-electricity


----------

